# Google Guava - Benchmark Sourcen sind open source



## Thomas Darimont (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

die Benchmark zu verschiedenen Klassen der Google Guava Java Libraries sind Open Source 
Ich denke da kann man sich ein paar gute Tipps abschauen wie man vernünftige (micro-)benchmarks schreibt.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/118010414872916542489/posts
https://code.google.com/p/guava-libraries/source/detail?r=18fb2a20cfc43d5e17b93fd2e683aeda468abf84

Gruß Tom


----------

